# HELP! How do I remove Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)



## Zorbazor (Aug 6, 2005)

Please can you help?

I have been advised that my PC keep crashing because in my DirectX Diagnostic info there are 2 sound devices - Creative SB Live and Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated). I need to remove the second but it does not appear in my Device Manager.

I have XP 5.1 and a broadband connection

Pulling my hair out!!!! :4-dontkno 

Thanx


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Both of my computers also have the same thing and they have no sound problems. This is one of my DXDiags:

```
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [DF00]
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_20021102&REV_04
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0442 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 11/18/2003 19:13:54, 366160 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Creative
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: Yes
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

            Description: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 81
                   Type: Emulated
            Driver Name: 
         Driver Version: 
      Driver Attributes: 
            WHQL Logo'd: 
          Date and Size: 
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run
```
It's not a physical device so you probably can't delete it without dumping your modem. It's probably not causing any problems anyway. You can test the emulated device in DXDiag by selecting one of the "Sound" tabs and then clicking the "Test DirectSound" button. If there really is a problem with it then you can try turning "Hardware Sound Acceleration Level" to "No Acceleration".


----------



## Zorbazor (Aug 6, 2005)

Appreciate the reply. Ive learnt something at least and will give it a go.

Cheers.


----------

